# Protein Shake Fizz?



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Jsjsjsjsj


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Are you adding soda water - lol

I dont remember it ever doing that to me.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I often get a foam form on isolate, is this like what you are referring to?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I use whole milk, and it's like a foam but it makes a fizzing / popping noise? Kind of like when you put your ear to a glass of a fizzy drink?


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats why i stick with MP. I know what im getting each time, may be boring but thats how i like it


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

I know exactly the noise you mean, itll be the isolate in there, nutrisport has about 66% isolate.

Any other wheys with high percentages isolate (eg reflex instant whey) or indeed pure isolate tend to froth up, its due to the lower levels of fats/carbs. I just let it stand for 5/10mins usually reduces down.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

How do you get on with the taste of that stuff?

I want to buy some but theres alot of mixed reviews about the taste?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

http://proteinfactory.com/articlespf/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=88:caseinates-the-good-the-bad-the-ugly&catid=6:nutrition&Itemid=7

Third and final version is micellar casein. Micellar casein is the highest quality version. With micellar casein washing and drying techniques are not used. Filtration methods similar to whey are used. Thus leaving the casein undenatured. Micellar casein is called "micellar" because the collolidal suspensions in milk are tiny 'Bubbles" This bubble is called "micelle".


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Vanilla - Tastes like Biscuits

Strawberry - Lovely

Haven't tried the other flavours, got Vanilla again now - And i#m guessing Isolate is good or?


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i use the choc one , tastes crap with water , but really nice with milk


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I first tried it because the Health Rack shop in town has a offer on were for £15 you get the 908g tub of 90+ and 60 Xplode creatine caps free lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I might buy 900g off ebay for around a tenner just to try it

Will go for chocolate i think


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Chocolate is the winner, I bought a 5kg tub of raspberry ... I wouldn't recommened it!


----------

